# Upcoming 5BLDers



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2022)

5BLD is the most frustrating event in the WCA. It is tough to practice, and also a good accuracy and nerves is needed in comps.

This is my list of the competitors who have just arrived on the bigBLD scene and making big inroads.

Hill Pong Yong Feng
Michael Tripodi
Ezra Hirschi
Elliott Kobelansky
Thiago Han
Alvin Cheng

What is your list?


----------



## bulkocuber (May 28, 2022)

I'll be there one day

I don't even have a 5x5


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jul 11, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> I'll be there one day
> 
> I don't even have a 5x5


same hahahha


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2022)

I can barely breath and walk at the same time


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 6, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> 5BLD is the most frustrating event in the WCA. It is tough to practice, and also a good accuracy and nerves is needed in comps.
> 
> This is my list of the competitors who have just arrived on the bigBLD scene and making big inroads.
> 
> ...




Some more upcoming 5BLDers are:

Aiman Koli
Conan Mo
Mikolaj Salamon
Charlie Eggins


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 8, 2022)

Me too soon


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 8, 2022)

Why are you so in love with 5bld lmao.

i can barely do 2bld


----------



## AJT17 (Sep 8, 2022)

Me too, soon, but I can't even solve a 1x1 blindfolded


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Why are you so in love with 5bld lmao.
> 
> i can barely do 2bld


This event has given me two Asian Records.


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 16, 2022)

Emerging 5BLDers from every country.


----------

